# New Forum Feature Added



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

From the request of members we have added a feature that allows you to alter the "Member Status" under your screen name on the left side of the page. You can change it to whatever you would like just keep it clean.
Click on the link below.
:thumbup:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It works...

Jim


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

jim t said:


> It works...
> 
> Jim


Yep! :devil2:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats funny Dan.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Warmin up for next year regatta Chase. F*ck retirement and F*ck you Jim T!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

haha i like this


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Yut!!


----------



## philipjames (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re:*

Nice one.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## destinbeachweddings (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes its really good thing and helpful to many person.
Thanks.


----------



## missionrestoration (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, it really helpful for me, keep sharing such type of information in future too.


----------



## jacksmith277 (Mar 18, 2013)

THANX dear for updating features..so keep sharing information with us....


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Kool Beans 

Just hope people dont abuse it...:no:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I don't think anyone has in the past 6 months in which this change occured:whistling::whistling:


----------

